# The 1992 Hawthorne (California) Airshow. - Rare -



## syscom3 (Aug 27, 2011)

I just uploaded this video to youtube. I originally shot this back in 1992 on VHS, and just recently converted to digital.

As far as I know, this is the only video posted from that event, thus this is rare.

Watch the end. There was a Ukranian Mig-29 at the show and it gave us a high speed flyby. This was at the end of the cold war and it was simply amazing at the time, for a Russian warbird to be flying in the heartland of the southern Californian aerospace industry



_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5xZG3owvThY_


----------



## pbfoot (Aug 27, 2011)

Good one , end of Cold War Desert Storm was just finished good time for AirShows, that Hurricane looked familiar


----------

